# 700 dogs seized in TN



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Article on yesterday' new:
http://www.wkrn.com/global/Story.asp?s=8553504

Today's update:
http://www.wkrn.com/global/story.asp?s=8559545

I have sent an email to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in Hixson, TN to see if they are getting involved. It sure looked like some maltese in the video. 

What else should I do? Should I also send an email to NCMR? I don't know. From the comments following the article, it seems that this lady has been busted a couple of times in the past.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry: :smmadder: I hadn't heard about this Lynne.






Joy


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG! I had not heard about this either!!!! Thanks for the heads up Lynne, I'd be willing to help if I knew how!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I received an email from HSUS today about this, I suggest going to their website and signing something! It's just sad. People profiting from pain and misery....Dear Lord, when will it end? They showed one little Chi in their video from the rescue operation yesterday and the poor thing is so messed up, they think he has water on the brain.... :smcry:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (lynnecpa @ Jun 26 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=597090


> Article on yesterday' new:
> http://www.wkrn.com/global/Story.asp?s=8553504
> 
> Today's update:
> ...


I heard about this on the news this morning. They showed some footage and I saw Poms, Maltese, all types of toy dogs and puppies. It was horrible! 

Thanks for posting these links, Lynne. 

Cyndi


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THEY SHOULD THROW THOSE B------- IN JAIL AND THROW AWAY THE KEY. :smmadder: 
HOPEFULLY THE POOR BABY'S WILL FIND VERY LOVING FOREVER HOMES .


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ugh! :angry: That makes me so sick! I hope those precious babies find wonderful homes! rayer:

So, is that lady going to be arrested or what? I don't know what is wrong with people!!!!! :smmadder:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I got an email from HSUS too and watched the video. It makes me sick. I hate to think about how many puppy mills are out there with hundreds of dogs. It's so overwhelming. I just can't believe more can't be done about it! 
I read this someplace and I think it says it all for people who have rescues 
"you can't change the world but you can change the world of one dog"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: How awful! I hope they all get wonderful homes


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I saw this on the news. It was reported last night that the puppymill owner has agreed to relinquish ownership of the dogs to state & local authorities. Strange thing that puppymills are illegal in Tn but it took yrs & yrs to close this huge puppymill down. :huh:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*** WARNING *** the link below shows pics from inside the puppy mill in TN

, but it also shows some of the dogs now that they have been moved to a shelter, it says more than 100 have been moved to this South Florida shelter, I am going to send a donation there, anyone know of any other shelters that have taken these dogs on?...


*** WARNING *** the link below shows pics from inside the puppy mill in TN
*** WARNING *** the link below shows pics from inside the puppy mill in TN
I warned you in case you dont like things like this...

http://www.local10.com/slideshow/family/16745475/detail.html


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jun 30 2008, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598623


> *** WARNING *** the link below shows pics from inside the puppy mill in TN
> 
> , but it also shows some of the dogs now that they have been moved to a shelter, it says more than 100 have been moved to this South Florida shelter, I am going to send a donation there, anyone know of any other shelters that have taken these dogs on?...
> 
> ...


WOW Joe you watch our news? WAY cool!

Yes, our local Shelter in Broward County got 130 of the 700 doggies. Some of them, are in good enough condition to be adopted tomorrow. They have gotten a LOT of press down here.

Thank God for every rescuer and all they do.
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Almost 2 thousand people showed up at the Shelter to adopt dogs today. It was over whelming for sure. Not all the dogs that were rescued were available today so those that didn't get a dog today have other chances all week long.

Thank goodness for all those people.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Makes me sick. 

These jerks had horses, cats, dogs, parrots. Quote:

Nearly 700 dogs, 25 horses and donkeys, 20 cats, 4 parrots and some chickens are being removed from the facility, which is known as Pine Bluff Kennels. The dogs will be assessed by a medical team in Tennessee and then sent to various shelters around the country. According to the humane society, all of the animals were housed in various buildings throughout the 92-acre property. Many of them were without water and living in cages covered in feces. {end quote}


Thanks for the links everyone. Although sad, it's a reality for these little ones. We must spread the word.
We must do what we can to put a stop to this BS. I've been involved with rescue, for so many years, and
this crap still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! How heartwarming that so many people came out to try and adopt a dog. We Americans are a lot better bunch of people than we are given credit for being..........


----------



## TNDeb16 (Dec 24, 2008)

and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (TNDeb16 @ Jan 6 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700700


> and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:[/B]



Someone needs to post a little more.... not to mention, post some *PICTURES*



but seriously, thanks for rescuing him!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (TNDeb16 @ Jan 6 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700700


> and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:[/B]


 :thmbup: Good for you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great! Bless your heart and how about those pictures?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (TNDeb16 @ Jan 6 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700700


> and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:[/B]


WOO-HOO! You ROCK! :yahoo:
:ThankYou:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (TNDeb16 @ Jan 6 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700700


> and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:[/B]





*Thank you*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (TNDeb16 @ Jan 6 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700700


> and I am happy to report as I type this, on my lap is a Maltipoo that I adopted before the holidays that was one of these poor critters :biggrin:[/B]


I saw his pic & he is a doll. A little tlc and he will have a whole new life, thank God.


----------

